# Golden Shiners in Central Ohio?



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Has anyone ever caught a decent Golden Shiner or know of any places where I could catch some larger Shiners? 6” and up would be my range. I see a lot of people on YouTube use cast nets in spots around lily pads. But does anyone know if there are any good populations of bigger shiner in central Ohio?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

I’ve trapped them on private ponds using a baited minnow trap. Largest I’ve found is ~4”

What are your plans for them? They should be fine as cut bait but unfortunately they are not the hardiest of fish. A creek chub will last longer as live bait.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

RiparianRanger said:


> I’ve trapped them on private ponds using a baited minnow trap. Largest I’ve found is ~4”


Good info. I think I just need to find a pond that’s stocked with them. I just wonder if there’s any in Indian, Alum, etc


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes but it is in the canton area


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

RiparianRanger said:


> I’ve trapped them on private ponds using a baited minnow trap. Largest I’ve found is ~4”
> 
> What are your plans for them? They should be fine as cut bait but unfortunately they are not the hardiest of fish. A creek chub will last longer as live bait.


I want to try and get some larger ones to try and spawn them and stock them in my grandmas pond. The LMB in their are about 18” or so most about 16” so a adult shiner would survive in their and be able to reproduce. I have Hybrid Stripers and Perch in there and want them to have more than Bluegill to snack on.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Personally I would buy fathead minnows by the pound and stock them in the pond for a food source. Minnows will normally spawn two to three times per year, and everything swimming will eat a minnow.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

dcool said:


> Personally I would buy fathead minnows by the pound and stock them in the pond for a food source. Minnows will normally spawn two to three times per year, and everything swimming will eat a minnow.


Fathead Minnows in an aged pond won’t last longer than a day lol. Unless you just had sooo many. That’s why I want Golden Shiners because I know they can grow to a large size and actually survive and reproduce


----------



## Roy (May 17, 2016)

I believe fenders fish farm in coshocton county may have them. I think iv also seen them in the Jones fish catalog that they send out a few times a year.


----------



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

I have caught them ice fishing at Buckeye Lake in years past


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have some in my pond, caught them close to 10" long before. If you're expecting them to reproduce enough to provide forage for the bass, you're going to be very disappointed. I can't even see evidence that they even reproduce in my pond, though there may be a few each year. It's certainly not enough to do any good.
Fathead minnows are the standard for forage in farm ponds, and for good reason. You stock them by the thousand, not the dozen. So some always survive, but most people add some each year.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

For a heathy pond you should put both fatheads and some shiners in each year. Btw if you want to catch them. Kiser lake has tons of them. State stocked em to help feed the stripers.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Salmonid said:


> For a heathy pond you should put both fatheads and some shiners in each year. Btw if you want to catch them. Kiser lake has tons of them. State stocked em to help feed the stripers.


I live super close to Kiser! That’s good to hear. Have you caught any or just seen them? Or maybe a cast net. How big are they?


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

They are often caught in Buckeye while fishing for bluegills.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Enthusiast said:


> They are often caught in Buckeye while fishing for bluegills.


Thank you! Much appreciated


----------



## bluecat74 (Mar 23, 2010)

indian lake channels are loaded with golden shiners good luck


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

bluecat74 said:


> indian lake channels are loaded with golden shiners good luck


I go there a lot... I’ve caught some spotfin Shiners but haven’t got a Golden yet. Plan on it this weekend. Any specific areas?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

bluecat74 said:


> indian lake channels are loaded with golden shiners good luck


Found some decent ones around Taco Bell. Want to try around Atchisons but couldn’t make it up that way in time. Caught them a lot of times with bluegills


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Found some decent ones around Taco Bell. Want to try around Atchisons but couldn’t make it up that way in time. Caught them a lot of times with bluegills


One time I baited up an especially large golden shiner I caught at Buckeye under a lighted bobber and caught a ten pound channel cat. So they work well for bait.


----------



## bluecat74 (Mar 23, 2010)

campground channel has them in it for sure and blackhawk also


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Fishermans Warehouse has them for $14.99 per pound.


----------

